# Baby raccoons in trouble, mama to the rescue



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2019)

I don't particularly like raccoons, but they ARE cute.  I thought this video was interesting.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 17, 2019)

Cute  little guys  Applecruncher.  They are  smart, too!   Thanks for the  post.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2019)

That poor raccoon mother. What a handful. Yes they are cute but what a lot of noise coming from such cute tiny faces. It was really interesting when the mother spotted the camera person. That footage was fabulous. 
Racoons are smart with great dexterity and pretty darn cute too.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2019)

Their dexterity is amazing.
A challenge for designers of garbage dumpsters. :laugh:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2019)

For sure. You should have seen my cat as I played it.:lol:  That in itself was pretty funny but they were crying non stop throughout the entire thing. My cat was getting annoyed. :laugh:
 Cute as ever though. They really panic for mom.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2019)

Amazing and cute.


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2019)

Mouthy little dudes, aren't they.  The brother up there wasn't helping matters, either...."MOM!!  LEAVE HIM!!!  YOU HAVE ME...YOU DON'T NEED HIM!!!  DON'T LEAVE ME!!!  I'M HUNGRY!!!"

We have raccoons galore at our house, except we call them "Trash Pandas", with the emphasis on "trash".  One clawed all the way through the lid of our trash can last week and scattered the contents all over the driveway.


----------



## cyrob19 (Apr 26, 2019)

What a cute fella.


----------

